# [DMG] Gaunts - New Monsters for 5E



## Chriscdoa (Oct 28, 2016)

Introducing new monsters for 5E:

*Gaunts:* A new breed of Monster.
Victims of a terrible curse and disease, Gaunts have been corrupted into something wholey evil. There are many different types of Gaunt but they all come from the same source.
This file includes rules for the Gaunt curse and *4 different monster stat blocks* with original art.


*EXPANSION*
I intend to add extra Gaunt types, art and background to this file. If I get 20 purchases (not downloads) i will add extra Gaunt types including an extra Master Gaunt with magical abilities. If I get to 50 purchases i will add in some sample encounters, groups and extra Gaunt types and some more artwork. These will be updates to the file, not a new file to purchase.

http://www.dmsguild.com/product/196913/Gaunts--A-New-Monster?src=newest_in_dmg


----------

